
In 1987 Apple Predicted the Internet, Siri, iPad, FaceTime, & Apple Eyes [video] - csmeder
https://medium.com/@jmspool/the-experience-vision-a-self-fulfilling-ux-strategy-ce4cdb58227e
======
masonic
Yeah, I'm sure nobody else saw the Internet coming in _1987_.

